# 48 Alternatives to say "fuck off"



## leandroab (Apr 21, 2010)

???????????????????????
??????????????????????????????????????
?????????????


----------



## Origin (Apr 21, 2010)

Not gonna lie, a lot of these made me lol.


----------



## teqnick (Apr 21, 2010)

hahaha omg i almost died from this. EAT SOME FUCKIN AIDS HAHAHAH


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 21, 2010)

Drink my ass gravy. That is all.


----------



## MrMcSick (Apr 21, 2010)

Die in a fuckin aids storm. I also love the calmly said breath my farts. a gay turd lol.


----------



## Fzau (Apr 21, 2010)

This man for president!


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fzau said:


> This man for president!



He's British.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 21, 2010)

This man for PM!


----------



## leandroab (Apr 21, 2010)

My new curseword: Cuntfucka!


----------



## behemoth91 (Apr 21, 2010)

this was so fucking funny that now 3 of those sayings are in my sig now.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 21, 2010)

i kinda liked "piss up a fucking rope" 

seriously, like, find a rope hanging down, and piss UP it


----------



## minusthemonkey (Apr 21, 2010)

#34: "Eat a Bag of Dicks"

How do you eat a "bag of dicks"? Do you eat them one by one? Do you eat them all at once?

(Wish I made that up, but it's from a Louis CK standup)


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 21, 2010)

Louis CK´s stand up is SUCK a bag of dicks, not EAT 

it´s hilarious though, when he tries to envision how the logistics of sucking a bag of dicsk would work. like, do you suck each dick individually, or do you put the whole bag in your mouth and actually suck the bag? if you´re doing it individually, then does each dick have to cum in order for you to be done with it?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 21, 2010)

What does a bag of dicks even look like? Is it just a plastic shopping bag, full of dicks? I just picture it as a brown paper bag, with dicks sticking out the top, like baguettes.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it looks something like this. BTW I didnt make that.

Its more of a burlap sack of dicks than anything else.


----------



## minusthemonkey (Apr 21, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> Louis CK´s stand up is SUCK a bag of dicks, not EAT
> 
> it´s hilarious though, when he tries to envision how the logistics of sucking a bag of dicsk would work. like, do you suck each dick individually, or do you put the whole bag in your mouth and actually suck the bag? if you´re doing it individually, then does each dick have to cum in order for you to be done with it?



Hrm, remember it wrong. Still awesome.

And Google image search does bring up a rather remarkable number of attempts to demonstrate what a bag of dicks would look like.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, the thread has turned into a discussion about "bag of dicks" wtf!


----------



## behemoth91 (Apr 21, 2010)

theyres so much things you can take from this thread to put in your signature its not even fucking funny


----------



## budda (Apr 21, 2010)

A Wilhelm Scream has a song called "the kids can eat a bag of dicks" - its actually a good song (IMO)


----------



## minusthemonkey (Apr 21, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Wow, the thread has turned into a discussion about "bag of dicks" wtf!









DERAILMENT SUCCESS!!!

Wasn't intentional, but who would have guessed a bag of dicks could snowball like that...


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 21, 2010)

^ As far as I know, it only takes one dick to "snowball"


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 21, 2010)

I fucking love this thread and that video


----------



## Fzau (Apr 23, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> He's British.


 
I know he's British, I meant President of the World, eh


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 23, 2010)

Fzau said:


> I know he's British, I meant President of the World, eh



That would work.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 24, 2010)

He said 'FUCK YER DOG'S CUNT' twice but that was still awesome


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 24, 2010)

teqnick said:


> hahaha omg i almost died from this. EAT SOME FUCKIN AIDS HAHAHAH



lmao

Seriously, I had to pause this SEVERAL times

"CHOKE ON A LOG OF SHIT!" - _furiously_ stated


----------

